# VB-Skript aus VB-Skript aufrufen



## zeppo (9. Februar 2006)

Hi Gemeinde!

Gibt es denn eine elegantere Methode, in einem VB-Skript ein anderes bestehendes VB-Skript aufzurufen, als über 


```
Set WshShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell") 
WshShell.Run("Pfad zur VB-Skriptdatei mit Filenamen")
```

 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man das Skript einfach als externe Funktion oder so einbindet und aufrufen kann.

Grüße


----------



## deepthroat (9. Februar 2006)

Hi.

Hab mal für dich bei Google gesucht. 1. Treffer:

http://www.source-code.biz/snippets/vbscript/5.htm

Gruß


----------



## zeppo (9. Februar 2006)

Thanxalot!  
Hab natürlich auch gegoogelt, aber hab anscheinend wiedermal nicht die richtigen
Begriffe gehabt. *grrr* 

Ich werd dran arbeiten. Versprochen! :-(

P.S.: Vielversprechnder nickname


----------

